# Cost at Mexico Laredo Crossing



## Mary2255 (Jun 7, 2010)

I understand that you need a credit card at the point of crossing from Laredo into Mexico. How much should be available on a credit card for that total process? We don't do credit cards so will have to get one right away as we are planning on making the Lake Chapala area (Ajijic) our new home in July 2010. Whatever doesn't fit into our van does not come with us. 
Since we "have to" have a credit card for this transaction at the border, can anyone also give us any suggestions as to reliable credit cards that we might apply for that has no annual fee or an additional fee if we don't use the card after that?


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Mary2255 said:


> I understand that you need a credit card at the point of crossing from Laredo into Mexico. How much should be available on a credit card for that total process? We don't do credit cards so will have to get one right away as we are planning on making the Lake Chapala area (Ajijic) our new home in July 2010. Whatever doesn't fit into our van does not come with us.
> Since we "have to" have a credit card for this transaction at the border, can anyone also give us any suggestions as to reliable credit cards that we might apply for that has no annual fee or an additional fee if we don't use the card after that?


I would do Capital One for at least two reasons. 1st you can do no annual fee. Maybe more importantly, it is one of only a few without a fee for "currency translation" for things charged in Mexico such as at the border.


----------



## HolyMole (Jan 3, 2009)

*A Currency Translation Fee?*



conklinwh said:


> I would do Capital One for at least two reasons. 1st you can do no annual fee. Maybe more importantly, it is one of only a few without a fee for "currency translation" for things charged in Mexico such as at the border.


I presume you're referring to the fact that banks profit on the currency exchange transaction.....the difference between the "buy" and "sell" rates of the currency. I would be shocked if there's a bank anywhere worth its salt that would do business any differently. 
Maybe I'm misunderstanding: are there US banks that impose an additional fee solely because the transaction was done in a foreign currency?

We've driven into Mexico on four occasions. Twice Mexican Customs allowed me to pay the approx. 400 pesos charge for the car in cash - and twice (including our most recent trip, last November), they insisted it go on a credit card.


----------



## sunnyvmx (Mar 14, 2010)

I have no credit cards and my bank debit card with visa logo works just as well. The important requirement is that the card is in the name of the person getting the temporary car import permit.


----------



## Mary2255 (Jun 7, 2010)

sunnyvmx said:


> I have no credit cards and my bank debit card with visa logo works just as well. The important requirement is that the card is in the name of the person getting the temporary car import permit.


Thanks for the info. We were told that we couldn't use debit cards so this will make this transaction a whole lot easier. We were also told that the cost would be approx. 30.00 if it's on a FMT and about 100.00 if a FM3. But now there's a FMM to figure into the mix. How close am I? Thanks again.


----------



## kazslo (Jun 7, 2010)

Recently when I crossed, I tried to use one of those prepaid Visa cards that says "Happy Birthday". They wouldnt let me use it to pay the $50 vehicle import deposit, which meant I had to leave a $300 cash deposit (which varies based on vehicle year). However, I was able to use the prepaid card to pay the $26 FMM fee for tourist visa.


----------



## HolyMole (Jan 3, 2009)

Mary2255 said:


> Thanks for the info. We were told that we couldn't use debit cards so this will make this transaction a whole lot easier. We were also told that the cost would be approx. 30.00 if it's on a FMT and about 100.00 if a FM3. But now there's a FMM to figure into the mix. How close am I? Thanks again.


That's the first I've heard that the charge is any different - and so much higher - if your vehicle is coming into Mexico under an FM3 instead of under the old FMT.

Is there any reasonable explanation why the charge shouldn't be the same?


----------



## Ana Hernandez (Aug 19, 2009)

Laredo is a pain in the butt to cross. getting your car approved is difficult. May I suggest Acuna?
The 2 times we crossed at Laredo, we were denied simply because they get off on making it difficult. It is just a game to them. We had to find a hotel and go back the next day both times to get a shift with different workers. Also, the title has to be in the name of the person crossing, and has to match the name on the drivers license and credit card EXACTLY!!! If you DL says: 
Joe Q Public, your credit card and title can NOT read as Joe Quincy Public. at Laredo it is an automatic denial. the credit card can not be your spouses name and the title be in your name. IT ALL HAS TO MATCH EXACTLY! I can not stress this enough.

you can pay 200. cash instead of using a credit card, but there are some cheap credit cards you can get and use if that is all you are using it for, use it, then lock it up. Also, when driving through Laredo, take your CC, cash, and DL out of your wallet and put them elsewhere on your body. if your wallet is lifted, you still have money, CC and ID. Anything in your van such as furniture or appliances, you must have a menaja, it can be a hand written one with guestimated prices, nothing fancy. you do not need receipts unless it is new. Ironically, I have never had a problem bringing furniture over the border in Laredo at all! Separate office with which to deal. each tourist is allowed to bring in 75.00USD worth of personal items, no matter what they may be. So if there is you, spouse, and 2 kids, you can bring 300.00USD worth of belongings. Low ball your figures on your menaja and you can bring it in free! I can email you a copy of mine. I have several from where I crossed at Laredo.


----------



## Buffalopines (Jun 7, 2010)

How does it work if the title is in both of our names?


----------



## HolyMole (Jan 3, 2009)

Buffalopines said:


> How does it work if the title is in both of our names?


Then you've got the option to bring the vehicle in under either your, or your spouse's name.

This served us well when our vehicle was stolen and trashed in Mexico. It took me 18 months to get my import permit cancelled, but before I did, I tried to enter Mexico with our replacement vehicle....and they denied entry under my name because the system showed I still had a car in Mexico. 
The simple solution was to bring that second car into Mexico in my wife's name. Since I had pre-arranged Mexican car insurance under my name, I immediately e-mailed my insurance broker and had them change the name on the policy to my wife's.


----------



## Ana Hernandez (Aug 19, 2009)

Buffalopines said:


> How does it work if the title is in both of our names?


there shouldn't be a problem with that.


----------



## tanderson0o (Aug 30, 2009)

HolyMole said:


> Maybe I'm misunderstanding: are there US banks that impose an additional fee solely because the transaction was done in a foreign currency?


I know that my Chase-issued Visa card charges a small fee for any transactions in pesos, which is why I always use AMEX when I am in Mexico.


----------



## HolyMole (Jan 3, 2009)

*Vehicle permit cost more under FM3 than FMT?*

Can anyone confirm Mary2255's earlier post information that the import permit for a vehicle coming into Mexico under an FM3 is much higher than under an FMT, (or whatever the new, comparable designations are) ?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I have never heard that to be true.


----------

